
Want Some Awesome Life Advice? - annaaria
http://anatown.com/index.php/2017/01/29/awesome-life-advice/
======
CrystalLangUser
> Buy jewelry and fancy things for yourself.

Ugh, "awesome life advice". Treating yourself well doesn't necessarily involve
buying things. Consumer culture really is quite insidious. No, I don't need
some friggin jewelry to be happy or have a happy life. I don't need to buy my
partner a $<too_high> diamond ring.

Treat yourself well by investing in what you actually use- a quality bed,
quality pillow, quality shoes, quality clothes, quality tools. You don't need
many things to be happy, just a few quality ones. The rest is better served as
life experiences like traveling, etc.

------
ggm
I could go 80:20 on this. I doubt the 20 that doesn't attract me lines up with
anyone else's but the bottom line is to be kind to yourself, in being kind to
others.

